# Chakras, Planets and Seven Heavens?



## Wickson (Jun 27, 2022)

So I have been delving into the number seven. The presumed number of man and woman, 4 and 3 but it also the number of notes in solfege, number of chakras and frequencies with those chakras, number of colors in a rainbow, and number of heavens. It also seems to correlate with medieval art depicting the chakras on the human body connected to the planets, stars, and celestial bodies in order. First the moon at the root chakra, then mercury, Venus, the sun, Mars, Jupiter, and finally Saturn. These art pieces depict Saturn at the top when other sources seem to claim that it is actually a root chakra. There are also people who say it isn't even in that order, aligning it to the order of the seven days of the week or something else entirely. I am trying to figure out the original and correct order of these planets with their chakras, but I am at a dead end. I am unsure. I even have questions pertaining to the whereabouts of Uranus, Neptune, and Pluto in all this. How do they fit? I presume Pluto is most likely the underworld as that would make sense. In some mythologies, there are nine realms that I thought aligned with the nine planets but now I am not so sure when the seven heavens are introduced as well as the sun and moon being included. How does one piece all this together?


----------



## scofield.htm (Jun 28, 2022)

from the source the Kabbala (kabbalox)


----------



## Depswah (Jul 2, 2022)

Thank you for your thought provoking and deep post on the subject. It is a welcome topic with regard to this Awakening we have entered.
Wonderful that you have noticed these interesting facts, which have been for the most part, buried over time. Not many, go out of their way, to un/dis-cover the truth and begin connecting the dots.
Just a bit about me; My background begins in that I am an NDN medicine woman, who has a PhD in Spiritual Healing and Reiki medicine. Since childhood, I have delved into these curiosities and found many correlations with respect to those you have mentioned. Some of the information, I have discover within myself (genetic memories), some by my Elders teachings, and others with diligent research on these topics and more.
 In your quest for enlightenment, I thought this article may be helpful for you and possibly for others, who are interested in searching for deeply buried secrets and lost knowledge. 
Also, do not overlook the seven senses, seven days of the week, and how they fit into our universal system. The sky is the limit on the subject!  

Love and Light ~



Astrological Symbolism – The 7 Planets – The 7 Chakras


----------



## Seeker (Jul 2, 2022)

Another one..... Seven deadly sins, seven holy virtues

Also.... I have watched a few videos from this channel and found them helpful. He has a series specifically about awakening the chakras, as well as others
https://www.youtube.com/c/AstralDoorway/videos


----------



## Depswah (Jul 2, 2022)

Seeker said:


> Another one..... Seven deadly sins, seven holy virtues
> 
> Also.... I have watched a few videos from this channel and found them helpful. He has a series specifically about awakening the chakras, as well as others
> https://www.youtube.com/c/AstralDoorway/videos


Ahhhh...Yes, of course - The seven sins. I had not had my breaking O 'd fast, was raking my brain to recall the others, and had completely spaced off the sins/virtues!

Thank you,
Blessings


----------



## Udjat (Jul 31, 2022)

The number seven is also a number that can be associated with the Masons.  Also the seven days of a menstrual cycle (Moon cycle) which is something that connected deeper than any stone or symbol or any label.


----------



## Frits (Jul 31, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmdOmOCfo90_


----------



## Starfire (Oct 16, 2022)

Depswah said:


> Thank you for your thought provoking and deep post on the subject. It is a welcome topic with regard to this Awakening we have entered.
> Wonderful that you have noticed these interesting facts, which have been for the most part, buried over time. Not many, go out of their way, to un/dis-cover the truth and begin connecting the dots.
> Just a bit about me; My background begins in that I am an NDN medicine woman, who has a PhD in Spiritual Healing and Reiki medicine. Since childhood, I have delved into these curiosities and found many correlations with respect to those you have mentioned. Some of the information, I have discover within myself (genetic memories), some by my Elders teachings, and others with diligent research on these topics and more.
> In your quest for enlightenment, I thought this article may be helpful for you and possibly for others, who are interested in searching for deeply buried secrets and lost knowledge.
> ...


I have also been looking into seven, in relation to America Septentrionalis and Native Americans. I would appreciate your thoughts on my theories. Also let me know if my word usage is appropriate, please, or if I should use NDN.
My thread is called Native American Nations and Septentrionalis. I will try to add a link.

Native American Nations and Septentrionalis


----------

